# Need help converting server to project case



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> I have an update.
> 
> I decided to take everything apart and start over.
> I checked every wire in the 24 pin connector.
> ...


Just to immortalize this piece in case anyone ever needs it...
View attachment 148237


----------

